# Drunk driver gets into more trouble after posting Facebook photo



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 1, 2010)

> Sullivan, 17, of Linden Avenue, North Tonawanda, was sentenced  Wednesday afternoon to six months  in the County Jail and five years' probation for crashing her car while  drunk and killing her  boyfriend May 30 on Sweeney Street in North Tonawanda.
> She  pleaded guilty Nov. 18 to criminally negligent homicide and misdemeanor  driving while  intoxicated.
> The Buffalo News has learned that Sullivan went to  Florida a month after the crash and  posted a photo on her Facebook Web page captioned, "Drunk in Florida."


http://www.buffalonews.com/home/story/937238.html?imw=Y

Yeah...underage, dwi, accident killing 2 people....hmmm...lets update FB and say we're drunk still.  
Smart Girl.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Feb 1, 2010)

Not too smart this one.


----------



## Drac (Feb 1, 2010)

The Last Legionary said:


> Not too smart this one.


 
Yup....


----------



## Drac (Feb 1, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> http://www.buffalonews.com/home/story/937238.html?imw=Y
> 
> Yeah...underage, dwi, accident killing 2 people....hmmm...lets update FB and say we're drunk still.
> Smart Girl.


 
Assisted with an OVI/DWI arrest of a 17 yo...After processing him he was given his phone call...His comment to whomever he called was " I just got arrested for DWI" How cool is that???"


----------



## MJS (Feb 1, 2010)

What an ***.  Serves them right for getting into more trouble.  People dont think, before they act.


----------



## 72ronin (Feb 1, 2010)

Surely they arent proud of it? How about the "how cool is that".. Time to strengthen the penalties for drink driving i say, its a careless act that more often than not results in deaths, and should be punished as severely as possible, in every case. 

It amazes me some of the people driving cars, 1.5 tonne of death in fools hands.. I can protect my family from all sorts of dangers out there, and then some $#@# driving their car can just wipe my family out.
.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 2, 2010)

Drac said:


> Assisted with an OVI/DWI arrest of a 17 yo...After processing him he was given his phone call...His comment to whomever he called was " I just got arrested for DWI" How cool is that???"


Couple years back, I investigated a case of illegal dumping.  Some kids had dumped the evidence from a pretty good party (judging by quantity of empties) before their parents could see it, been seen, and the tag got reported.  The witness didn't really want to cooperate, and so no charges... but I had friendly chat with the young lady who had been driving and her parents.  

I guess the lesson didn't stick, because about a month or so later, I stop a car full of kids.  Guess who the driver was?  Guess who wasn't sober.  Or even close...  (Not to mention the others who were in illegal possession of alcohol and/or drunk.)


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 2, 2010)

This story is very disturbing. One lesson which my wife and I persistently emphasized with our son -- long before he drove or drank -- is that a DUI is unacceptable and that if he ever found himself arrested for one, not to bother calling us to bail him out.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 2, 2010)

That's a real Einstein there.  

I guess killing her boyfriend wasn't a big enough lesson? Let's do it again? WTF?!


----------



## grydth (Feb 2, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Couple years back, I investigated a case of illegal dumping.  Some kids had dumped the evidence from a pretty good party (judging by quantity of empties) before their parents could see it, been seen, and the tag got reported.  The witness didn't really want to cooperate, and so no charges... but I had friendly chat with the young lady who had been driving and her parents.
> 
> I guess the lesson didn't stick, because about a month or so later, I stop a car full of kids.  Guess who the driver was?  Guess who wasn't sober.  Or even close...  (Not to mention the others who were in illegal possession of alcohol and/or drunk.)



Who *really* is stupid...... the drivers who don't learn or the sheeple society that lets them behind the wheel over and over again?

We have seen cases here recently where the criminals had 7 to 9 prior convictions and were still on the road.... drunk. Another had over 25 unlicensed operator charges when he was caught behind the wheel.

Is there some point where we say: enough. When do we decide that the felons aren't the only ones who,"have rights"?

Maybe when we start imposing mandatory (and strict) prison terms and asset forfeiture (upon conviction) it might be safe to go on the road again.


----------



## Carol (Feb 2, 2010)

grydth said:


> Who *really* is stupid...... the drivers who don't learn or the sheeple society that lets them behind the wheel over and over again?
> 
> We have seen cases here recently where the criminals had 7 to 9 prior convictions and were still on the road.... drunk. Another had over 25 unlicensed operator charges when he was caught behind the wheel.
> 
> ...



Agree wholeheartedly.

This is just one week's report from one segment of my commute home.

That drunk could have just as easily hit me instead of an oil truck.   Fortunately the oil truck driver was unhurt.



> December 17, 2009 at 12:50 AM the Londonderry Police Department was  called to a motor vehicle accident in the area of Route 102 and Avery  Road....Jason Babbidge...was traveling West on Route 102 at the  time of the accident....left the  westbound lane and entered into the eastbound lane colliding with the  tractor trailer truck.







> *For Date: 12/16/2009 &#8211; Wednesday
> *0051 Initiated &#8211; MOTOR VEHICLE STOP ARR Arrest(s) Made
> DERRY &#8211; NASHUA RD
> OFFICER CHRISTOPHER J WIGGIN
> ...


http://www.londonderrynh.net/?p=15220
http://www.londonderrynh.net/?p=15279


----------

